# TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??



## Ghostfisher (18. Juli 2004)

HI
Ich bi neu hier!!!
und möchte gerne wissen wo ich am besten Tauwürmer finden kann!!!
Weil bei mia ne packung Tauwürmer 2,50€ kostet!!! 
Und das sind dann nua 10 stück!!!
Viel zu teuer!!!
Voll der wucher!!!
Ich bin 13 und mit dem taschengeld reicht das nieeeeee!!!
Also büdde helt mia!!!

DANKÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ!!!:g


----------



## foxy15 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Hi Ghostfischer!
Ich habe das früher auch nie überrissen aber wieso heißen Tauwürmer, Tauwürmer...hm...na weil sie wenn es am Abend TAUT, also du kennst das sicher wenn die Wiese feucht wird, raus kommen. Dann nimmst du dir eine Taschenlampe und holst sie dir. Aber du musst einen schnelle Hand haben denn sobald es hell wird und laut wird kriechen sie wieder zurück in die Erde.

Viel Erfolg mit dieser Methode.
Mfg foxy15


----------



## sepia (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

suche dir Flächen die ausreichend bewässert werden und immer kurz geschnitten werden (sieht man dann leichter als in 50cm hohem grass)
beispiele sind dafür Parkanlagen,Fussballplätze,golfanlagen,etc.
je kürzer der rasen desto leichter für dich da erfolg zu haben ich denke beste zeit sollte so ab elf uhr sein


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Am besten sammelt du auf grünflächen an denen am tage viel verkehr ist. da sind die würmer nicht so scheu. eine laue sommernacht nach einem regenguss ist ideal, wenn du einen gepckt hast , langsam druck ausüben und nicht quetschen. kann schon mal 20dekunden dauern bis das biest losläßt. stirnlampe und ein gefäß zum umhängen sind gut ,da du beide hände frei hast. gruß robert


----------



## Joka (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

War eben bei uns im Garten und muss sagen das ich Tauwürmer zu Hunderten gesehen hab.

Ab und zu bekomm ich auch einen,aber meisst glitschen sie mir aus den Fingern:e 

Gibt es da evtl irgendwelche Trix oder sogar Handschuhe oder sowas das mann sie besser festhalten kann?

edit.... bin eben noch mal raus und hab mir einfach Rindslederarbeitshandschuhe(wattn Wort):q angezogen und das funzte super#6 

Hier Würmer im Wert von ca 7$ und das in 10 min:m


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Geht doch. wer zu langsam ist, den bestraft der tauwurm! gruß robert


----------



## dany345 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

im angelladen oder zoo laden ))
auch im garten oder gulli !


----------



## sebastian (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

naja bei mir sind sie am Kompost und die sind übrigens so teuer weils bei mir zumindest kanadische tauwürmer sind und so ein flug kostet ne menge  und so n zoll auch


----------



## Joka (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Die oben im Eimer sind Eichsfelder Würmer.....die sind quasi unbezahlbar


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

@sebastian
was kostet denn so ein tauwurmflug aus kanada in der 1. klasse ?
ich überlege nämlich ob ich meine mal in den urlaub schicke, damit sie wenn sie wieder
da sind die fische an den haken überreden.

wenn ich würmer suche, dann nehme ich mir ne gißkanne mache ein schuss
pril hinein und gieße das auf den rasen. so ca 2-3 qm groß die fläche.
nach kurzer zeit kommen sehr viele hoch.
dann noch abspühlen und fertig ist die maus.

gruß agalatze


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Du umweltsau!! Das macht den rasen kaputt und vergiftet das erdreich. Absolute *******!#q   kipp noch gleich altöl in dein angelgewässer, da kommen die aale auch von selber hoch, find ich zum :v !!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Du umweltsau!! Das macht den rasen kaputt und vergiftet das erdreich. Absolute *******!#q   kipp noch gleich altöl in dein angelgewässer, da kommen die aale auch von selber hoch, find ich zum :v !!!



Ich glaube, Du solltest Deine Ausdrucksweise mal überdenken #d


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Mag sein, aber so was ist nicht ok und gehört angeprangert!


----------



## h.s. (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, aber so was ist nicht ok und gehört angeprangert!


Da haste recht! Besser geht's mit Strom, da kommen sie auch...:z


----------



## Joka (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

aber keine Tauwürmer


----------



## _Shark_ (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Am besten Bewässerst du dir selber eine Stelle mit dem Gartenschlauch wo du die Würmer dann nur mehr einsammeln musst. Genügt wenn du eine Stunde vorher bewässerst.:m 
mfG Andy


----------



## heinerv (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Hallo Ghostfisher,

am besten ist es im Frühjahr, wenn Ende April/Anfang Mai ein warmer Regen niedergeht. Wenn das Erdreich richtig feucht ist, kommen die Tauwürmer auf
Rasenflächen noch gegen Ende der Dämmerung heraus. Mit der Taschenlampe
und einem kleinen Eimer kannst du sie dann holen. Den Griff bekommt man schnell heraus. Man sollte versuchen, in der Nähe des Loches, wo sie meist noch mit ihrer hinteren Hälfte drinn sind, kurz an den Boden zu drücken, um
das Zurückgehen zu verhindern. Anschließend anpacken und langsam herausziehen, aber vorsichtig, sonst reißen sie ab.
Tip: starke Taschenlampe und rote Folie drüber, dann flüchten sie nicht.

Wie man sie über längere Zeit halten kann, wurde schon in früheren Beiträgen ausführlich beschrieben. Mach dich auf die Suche.

Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## HoHo (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Genau, Taschanlampe, rotes Pergamentpapier drüber und ab geht´s. Es ist wirklich einfach die Jungs zu sammeln, es muss nur nass genug sein. Für 70 Würmer habe ich letzte Woche nur 25 Minuten gesucht. Muss allerdings dazu sagen, daß es wirklich geschüttet hatte am Abend. Also ich rate Dir es zu versuchen und von Spülmitteln die Finger zu lassen, gerade Aale sind oberempfindlich und gehen diese Würmer nur selten an.(Die Erfahrung habe ich trotz abspülen gemacht). Viel Erfolg beim Taschengeld sparen. #h
HoHo


----------



## wulfy3 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Hi,
ich habe da noch eine Methode, da die kleinen Fiecher ja doch recht schnell sind und mitten in der Nacht durch die Gegend laufen (angeln OK aber laufen ??) sollte das doch auch einfacher gehen oder? Na klar: direkt neben unserem Reihenhaus ist eine verwilderte Wiese, auf der viele ihre Kompostabfälle entsorgen. Man nehme eine "Friedhofsharken-schaufelkombi" und grabe sich durch die Bioabfälle und siehe da in kürzester Zeit wird man fündig (ich zumindest). Und zwar Tauwürmer keine Rotwürmer. Schnell, effektiv und auch mal für das spontane angeln zwischendurch geeignet. :z


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Moin Moin,

1. @Vibra - Zocker:
Arbeite mal an Deiner Ausdrucksweise!!

2. zwischen Pril und Altöl besteht ein gewisser unterschied... Priel (oder anderes Spülmittel) ist heutzutage vollständig biologisch abbaubar... Habt Ihr eine Spülmaschiene daheim? ich denke schon, oder? weißt Du wieviel Spülmittelreste Du an Deinem Geschirr hast, wenn Du es aus der Maschine nimmst?? Ne ganze Menge, glaub mir... und Du nimmst es mit der nächsten Nahrungsaufnahme zu Dir... Und? Bist Du davon krank geworden? Wohl nicht 
Also, erstmal nachdenken und dann rumschreien und pöbeln!!!

3.nachts mit der Taschenlampe über die Wiese schleichen und Würmer Sammeln??? ja bin ich bescheueret???
NeNeNe, man nehme eine Grabgabel, suche sich ein nettes Plätzchen, stecke die Grabgabel in den Boden, zünde sich eine Zigarette an, und wärend man gemütlich vor sich inqualmt, schlage man immer mit der Hand auf den Grabgabelgriff... Wenn die Kippe fertig geraucht ist, sammelt man einfach die 10 - 15 Würmer ein, welche wie von "Geisterhand" aus dem Boden gekrochen kamen  danach Standortwechsel, und weiter im Text!! Solange bis man genügend Würmer hat...

Achja, die Spülmittelmethode is für mich auch nix, der Aal mag die Würmer dann nämlich gar nicht mehr so gerne!!


----------



## Knobbes (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Am besten ist es in der Nähe eines Fussballplatzes zu angeln, wenn die aale ihre erste Beisszeit rum haben , kann man dann auf dem bewässeten Platz mal suchen,oder nach dem Angeln wieder.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Joka (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

@ Steffen

Schon klar mann mit einem Spaten oder einer Mistgabel würmer rauslocken kann,aber die threadüberschrifft heisst ja TAUWÜRMER Wo finde ich die.....

Und ich glaube kaum das mit deiner Methode Tauwürmer rauszulocken sind


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

@Joka:
klar gibts da auch Tauwürmer, nicht nur aber auch...


----------



## Reisender (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

nach einer schachtel kippen habe ich so meine 40 taujünger.

ist zwar nicht gesund aber ich habe viel eiweiß bei fisch essen.

ich habe gerade besuch aus schweden und denn habe ich gerade mit der taschenlampe zu meinen nachbarn geschickt(rasen) ich hoffe das er nicht in gewarsamm landet wenn einer die tatü ruft .aber da findet mann tauwürmer.
und wenn nicht dann schreibe einfach einen unserer mods an die geben dir einen link denn ich gerade nicht finde.

gruß Reisender


----------



## Joka (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

@ Steffen

So hab ich hier leider noch nie einen Tauwurm nach oben gebracht 

Evtl. sitzen die ja hier bei uns tiefer


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

@Reisender:
Naja, man muss ja nicht bei jedem Platzwechsel eine dampfen 

@Joka:
Also bei mir hat das immer geklappt, aber ich hab auch schon lange nicht mehr gesucht, bin fast nur noch am Spinnfischen... Da brauchts keine Würmer


----------



## Reisender (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

kein problem steffen #a 

im norden gewachse und jetzt nah an luxenburg kann mir das noch leisten.:z 

gruß
reisender


----------



## Bondex (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Mit der Mistgabel im Boden habe ich auch schon Würmer gesucht. Die Ausbeute war dünn und dei Methode ziemlich anstrengend (Blasen an den Händen vom auf den Griff schlagen) Ich fand nur kleinere Exemplare. Vielleicht sitzen die Dicken einfach tiefer im Boden??? Mit der Taschenlampe aif dem Fußballplatz bin ich deutlich schneller. PS. gedüngte Wiesen bringen selten gute Ausbeute.


----------



## Masterfischer (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> 1. @Vibra - Zocker:
> Arbeite mal an Deiner Ausdrucksweise!!
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## FF_EXPERTS-89 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

du kannst auch einfach eine stelle die im schatten liegt mit einer holzplatte drauflegen und dann nach 2 tagen mal drunter gucken. da sind dann nich nur würmer sondern auch andere spitzenköder drunter z.b. schnecken. eine schnexke am drilling und du fängst hecht das glaubst du darnicht. hab ich selber ausprobiert und es funktioniert super.


----------



## Forellenudo (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Nimm einfach einen Eimer mit neutralem Spüli und gut ist,und das die Aale auf diese Tauwürmer nicht beißen ist absoluter Blödsinn,denn ich fange mit den mit Spüli rausgeholten Würmern genauso wie die gekauften #6  #6


----------



## Gast 1 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*



			
				h.s. schrieb:
			
		

> Da haste recht! Besser geht's mit Strom, da kommen sie auch...:z



*Da hier auch junge Angler sind, kann ich hier im Bord von Strom nur abraten.*

*Angeblich ist es schon zu Todesfällen unter den Anglern gekommen.*

Trotzdem und nur mit höchster Sicherheit, sammel ich meine Würmer mit Strom.

Wer alt genug ist, darf gerne per PN anfragen, ansonsten: *Niemals mit Strom, zu gefährlich, wenn man nicht weiß, was man macht.*


----------



## fotomacher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*



Falk Paustian schrieb:


> *Da hier auch junge Angler sind, kann ich hier im Bord von Strom nur abraten.*
> 
> *Angeblich ist es schon zu Todesfällen unter den Anglern gekommen.*
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich zu. Das Hantieren mit Strom sollte man besser lassen wenn man nicht genau weiß was man tut.

lg
marco


----------



## EssoxHunt (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: TauwÜrmer!!! Wo Finde Ich Die??*

Naja zumindest der TE sollte jetzt mit ca. 19 Jahren alt genug sein...


----------

